# Wierd positions your Vizla will pose in!



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Kody always does wierd poses around the house....do any of your Doggos strike a pose?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they are part goat.
I put some boxs, and crates in the entryway before moving them to the Durango.
Shine being Shine, took advantage of it.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Mine will get on top of the Kennel at my parents house....instead of inside!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

8 week old Aly... sleeping just like the little lady that she is... snoring and all.🤣


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

derwos said:


> 8 week old Aly... sleeping just like the little lady that she is... snoring and all.🤣
> View attachment 103022


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

They just have absolutely no shame… Otto kicking back in one of his (un)usual sofa poses. Ridiculous


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretzel 
And it’s not that unusual for vizslas


----------

